# just checking in



## DoctorP (Aug 29, 2015)

I have absolutely nothing of interest to share but I just wanted to re-establish my interaction on this site. Now that I am in a "semi - retirement" state, I hope to give much more of my time to restoring compact tractors. I am currently working on a really nice, fully restored 1966 Model 60 LGT. It has a governor problem (run away engine) and I'm going to have to tear it down to the block to do some major repairs. I'll try to send pictures of the little jewel. Like I said, nothing of interest to share... just wanted to say hello. DoctorP


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

We always have rocking chair on the front porch for you here.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good to hear from you,DoctorP !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome back DoctorP!


----------

